# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى العروس ..قسم لكل ما تحتاج إلية العروس فى ليلة العمر >  فساتين افراح كلاسيكـ

## باريسيا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


اليوم ياحلوين جبتلكم فساتين كلاسيكيات وناعمات 
يارب يعجب الجميع 



































*

----------


## saousana

مشكورة بروس 
مش غريب عنك هاد الحلو كله وانتي ام الزوق 
لا تحرمينا مواضيعك الحلوة

----------


## diyaomari

حلوين كثير باريسيا

ولما يصير معي مصاري 

راح اشتري زيهم واهديه

 :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]شكراً باريسيا...[/align]

----------


## باريسيا

> مشكورة بروس 
> مش غريب عنك هاد الحلو كله وانتي ام الزوق 
> لا تحرمينا مواضيعك الحلوة


*العفو سوسنى 
الله يخليكي كلك زواء ؛ حبيبتي الزواء لاهل الزواء وانتي تاجهم 
منورتيني ياحنونه*

----------


## باريسيا

> حلوين كثير باريسيا
> 
> ولما يصير معي مصاري 
> 
> راح اشتري زيهم واهديه


*الله يرزقك .
والي فستان كمان صح ؟

مرسي اكتير على الرد وهل الطله الحلوه ماننحرم ان شاءالله*

----------


## باريسيا

> [align=center]شكراً باريسيا...[/align]


*العفو رودي 
شو هل الطله الحلوه*

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

انشالله نشوفك يا باريسيا لابسه فستان منهم

كلهم حلوين

----------


## باريسيا

> ان شاءلله نشوفك يا باريسيا لابسه فستان منهم
> 
> كلهم حلوين


*خجلتني 
بس 

شكراً اكتير على كلامك يازوء 
وكل مره اعملها وطل*

----------


## The Zain

[align=center]كتييييييييييير حلوين /  واضح انك بتعرفي تحتاري الاشي الحلو

هاي مش مجاملة (انا ما بجامل)[/align]

----------


## diyaomari

> *الله يرزقك .
> والي فستان كمان صح ؟
> 
> مرسي اكتير على الرد وهل الطله الحلوه ماننحرم ان شاءالله*



اطلبي وكلو الك...........ما يغلى عليكي اشي يا حلوة :Icon31:

----------


## باريسيا

> [align=center]كتييييييييييير حلوين /  واضح انك بتعرفي تحتاري الاشي الحلو
> 
> هاي مش مجاملة (انا ما بجامل)[/align]


*اوووف كبر راسي 

شكراً اكتير 

هاد من زوائك 

اتمنى تواجدك بكل مواضيعي وكل موضيعي ومااقدم يعجبك*

----------


## باريسيا

> اطلبي وكلو الك...........ما يغلى عليكي اشي يا حلوة


*شكراً اكتير 


الكرم من اهل الكرم والجود 
سلامتك ؛ وهل الكلمه عن مية جبل من الماس*

----------


## عُبادة

جميلة جدا 

يسلمو

----------


## زهره التوليب

يسلموا

----------


## باريسيا

> جميلة جدا 
> 
> يسلمو


*
منورني شطناوي
اهلا وسهلا*

----------


## باريسيا

> يسلموا


*اهلاً
منورتيني اختي*

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:Eh S(15):

----------


## طيبة الكرك

الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## لفلى

حلوينواااااااااااو

----------


## aziza

*جميل جدا  ااااااااااااااااااا*

----------

